# best snow thrower



## 7474 (Sep 18, 2007)

Would appreciate any input on what you think is the best snow thrower for residential use in Akron, OH. Have 70 foot long drive, 2 cars wide. Not looking to spend a fortune but am willing to pay for quality that will last me a while.

Thanks for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Honda or Ariens, I'm partial to Honda myself and like the track drive model I've got.


----------



## 7474 (Sep 18, 2007)

festerw;404842 said:


> Honda or Ariens, I'm partial to Honda myself and like the track drive model I've got.


Thanks for the reply. Is there a minimum engine HP I should be looking for?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i have a simplicity . its a power house at one time it was only thing i was using on my driveway about 900 ft or so plus that paths and walks . and how it was 24" path should have gotten like 28" . but it had a 10.5 hp briggs which supprisly fire the first pull every time . i'm a fan of honda and kohler . but this was nice engine also had powerboost box that help in the heavy stuff like end on road never had a problem with it work flawless . over down side is being in the weather but it good execrise hahaha


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Best Snow Blower?*

there All Good when the will START! I have had several & to ME? TORO is my Choice--as even OLE & Neglected--2nd PULL--its Running--even after Sitting from last year!--I just Run It out of GAS & Store IT--next Year--Fill it UP--Choke IT--2 pulls & its Running!--can*t Beat THAT!--but mines a Big Oldie--3-1/2 ft wide--w/ Big handel bars--I Dono? what the HP is?--its a BEAST--but its too BIG to Haul Around--I especally like IT to Clean my Mail Box--as that Hard Packed Snow bank left by the Highway plow--is NO Problem for the BEAST--as IT just Chews it UP & Blows it Away!--Ole JIM--


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Toro CCR Single Stage is the ONLY snoblower you should ever buy and will ever need.

I still cant figure out why anyone buys a two stage unit anymore.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

You guys are thimnking in the wrong mindset. Everything is great when it is new, Ariens, Toro, Simplicity, they are all good. They all make professional/commercial models as well as homeowner models so as for quality, you get what you pay for. payup 

Where you need to be thinking is if you buy it a the local home repair depot who will service/fix it when it breaks? We own several Ariens commercial blowers that we bought from a commercial equipment supplier and one snowblower that we bought from Home Depot. When we drop off the Ariens, they are ready the next day, even during a storm. If we need to get the blower that we purchased from Home Depot fixed, we are tole by the local shop that there is a three week waiting list, even though we are commercial snow removers and we need the machine. :crying: 

Don't worrry about the price, pay for a place that will give you years of great service. Most machines will pay for themselves in the first year so don't worry too much about it costing a few hundred more at a commercial equipment supplier if they have their own service department.  

Hope this helps...


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

NJ Plowman hit the nail on the head. Buying from a dealer is the only way to go. As stated earlier, you get what you pay for - that includes service. Buying from the "big guys" might save you a couple of bucks up front, but you will be kicking yourself when (not if, but when) something happens and you need your equipment back up and running asap. A friend of mine owns a John Deere dealership and he sells, sets-up and services all the "John Deere" mowers for Home Depot. When something happens, the customers who bought direct from him are ALWAYS put in front of the warranty work that comes in from the home depot customers. The "little guys" need to provide great customer service to stay in business and compete against the big box stores, and it is to your advantage that they do.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Everything that is said above but I would purchase an Ariens Pro..


----------

